

See the front page of any local newspaper in the world - estromberg
http://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/flash/

======
Luc
A lot of newspapers, certainly, but not all of them. I'm missing at least 5
national newspapers for my country (strangely all the Francophone ones). Only
one newspaper in France too. Still, great fun to look at what the headlines
further from home are!

By the way, newspaper sales for the quality newspapers are rising here. I
wonder why that is.

------
philluminati
Missing almost every single local newspaper in England / Scotland.

